# Sex and IBS-D



## PhillyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Right now I am experiencing the good times, where my gastro system is not upset 90% of the time. But, I have also learned in the last 10 years that one should never get too comfortable with whatever symptoms or lack of at any given time because symtoms and pattern can change overnight. In the past, changes for me have occurred every few hours, days and months.For the last few years in a relationship, if I felt my honey was leaning towards a sexual encounter, I'd try to prepare a few hours before. I'd eat, take liquid Immodium and pray that my bowels would be clear. I've had a few encounters where in the thrust of the moment, I had to jump up and run to the bathroom. Now that's a bummer!







So far though, I've been extremely lucky.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

PHILLYANGELI know what you mean, i am very frightend to have sex with my husband, I have IBS-D, i would be devasted and embarrassed if i messed the bed. My current flare up of my IBS-D has been with me now since january and we have only had sex 3 times, i am so afraid. My husband is very good and understanding, which helps.


----------



## shepherdteeth (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you thought of having sex in the shower? This way if you get a sudden urge, the toilet is right there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

This is probably going to sound pretty silly , but my doctor told me this about 25-30 years ago , and it actually makes sense if you think about it >When you have a bowel movement that is at the end of the colon and ready to be evacuated (pushed out )When you engage in sex , the "In and Out" movement from your partner actually stimulates the BM and makes it want to come out rapidly.There for , you either have to Run for the bathroom , or you poop on your partner.This sounds rather strange I know , but this is what my Gyn doc told me many years ago.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

My drive has gone way down since IBS and having kids. Luckily, my husband is also very understanding and if I say I have a tummy ache he knows I really do. He never pressures me and always makes me feel loved regardless. Sometimes, just having that anxiety removed because you know your partner loves you regardless can actually help you to relax more about it. I do often wonder if my drive is affected by the condition. I always had an insane drive prior to age 21, which is when I developed IBS. makes you wonder.


----------

